# Everyday driven Audi TT with airride



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

So last year I bought an Audi TT 1.8T FWD with 180 hk with 200000 kilometers on the clock. I though it could be fun to share some of my repairs and mods.

Its quite a neat car under all the grime, the last owner had not been driving it much and the car was filled with moss (sorry no pictures).
After a quick wash it looked like this: 

























Started by wet sanding the lights:

















And then I did this:

















Made a case for the trunk floor, because the tank was a bit to big. 

















Invested in some new wheels hated whose before:









I quick wash with my dads old Opel GT:









A small detail I did, not really satisfied yet. 

















Then I changed the clutch and flywheel for an single mass and an uprated clutch. 









Cleaned out the oil pan: 
















And changed the pickup pipe:









And fastforward to now I'm about to put in my Arduino controlled bar reading which is supposed to be able to control the airride on a later stage.

























So today I got around to fit the wiring for the Arduino:








Fitted the two new sensors. 








Cleaning now when I had everything out. 








Fitted in the storage up in front of the gearlever. Tomorrow I will put all the interior back into the car. 









My project for now. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

What could you tell about the dual-mass flywheel to solid flywheel transition? Is there a huge difference, do you get any chatter on idle?


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Bago47 said:


> What could you tell about the dual-mass flywheel to solid flywheel transition? Is there a huge difference, do you get any chatter on idle?


Little to no chatter, must say I havent noticed it at all. 
Bought it at DarkSideDevelopments in the UK, and its perfect for me! 
http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/p ... a-02r.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Done, im pretty satisfied with it. 





My Exhaust system have gone quite bad this morning. So I have made an order on a Milltek system with sports cat. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

New parts in. 

Already fitted the Pipercross filter and the new battery, tommorrow im gonna attack the exhaust.

A bit of steam cleaning now I have the battery and airbox of. 









Fitted: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks good - your Dads Opel is very clean as well!!


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice mate!


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Love the air ride setup.
Good work !


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Finally got around to fit the rest of the parts and I'm really happy with it.
The exhaust is a non resonated with no drone at all and not to loud either. Just perfect. 
Had some trouble with the pipe over the axle hitting it then going low. But think I fixed it.

















Only a quite dark pic for now.









And finally a cherry tree pic. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlammedTTS (May 28, 2015)

Stunning, the original wheels were awful -- glad you changed those.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking great, new wheels are a big improvement.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks very good, congrats, great job. What about the Pipercross, do you think is better than the oiled K&N?

Cheers


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

SlammedTTS said:


> Stunning, the original wheels were awful -- glad you changed those.


I know they were ugly! But got 100 punds for them. 



NWDSdaz said:


> Looking great, new wheels are a big improvement.


Crazy how big a difference wheels is to a car.



JorgeTTCQ said:


> Looks very good, congrats, great job. What about the Pipercross, do you think is better than the oiled K&N?
> 
> Cheers


Never had an oiled K&N so actually don't know. I just heard some good reviews and needed to change the filter anyway.  
But it really does make your intake quite a lot louder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Best not to use oiled filters if possible as they can sometimes suck through tiny amounts of oil and break the maf sensor. Or so I've heard.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Looks very good, congrats, great job. What about the Pipercross, do you think is better than the oiled K&N?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thank you, maybe I will fit the pipercross.

Cheers


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Just fiddling with some small things that have annoyed me for some time, so this weekend I fixed a leaking drive axle and fitted my anti roll bar which haven't been connected since the install of airride. 
What I difference it makes, can't believe people say it doesn't make a difference. Because that's differently not true. 









Also washed it, now ready for another week of making me smile. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Got an SMC check valve and a new SMC water trap, so I can make it completely air tight. - also a thing which have annoyed me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The problem I have with the airride look is it reminds me too much of this:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Dash said:


> The problem I have with the airride look is it reminds me too much of this:


Trouble with that one is the wheels are too small that's all!

Must admit I'm not a huge fan of air ride usually, but in this case I think it looks good (the TT not the yellow thing)


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Last couple of weekends I have changed the strut bushings, the water-trap and fixed a cross member thing which had been welded on earlier because the rivnuts was bad.

Strut bushing:


















Cross member thing:



























































And then I greased it all in wax/tekstyl again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Also when to a VAG meet, here is some pictures of my TT from it.

Waxed and ready:


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Im about to prepare my car for the Danish MOT, so this weekend I changed the control arm bushings and renovated them while I had them out. 


























And of course Le Mans was running in the background. 









Also found out I had a bad CV boot, hopefully I will get around to have that changed next weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Top job mate and she looks stunning [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Great progress! Not helping my want for air suspension for mine though lol


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

CHAO5 said:


> Top job mate and she looks stunning [smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks! 



NWDSdaz said:


> Great progress! Not helping my want for air suspension for mine though lol


Do it right and you will love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Got the CV boot changed. 










For the Danish MOT to accept my car with the airride they need to be able to see the numbers on there and compare them to the TUV so got to clean the aches out. 
Used my damp cleaner, petroleum to remove rust proofing, trim glitz for everything plastic, silicone spray for the bags, and then I used some see though rust proofing from blit hamber.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looks much better, wish I had the space to do that with mine.


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Zero faults and now though the Danish MOT, which will keep it on the road for two more years. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

650£ of parts.  - There is always something.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Got the fuse box fitted after it burned a fuse.
Can recommend for everyone else to check there fuses by pulling them up and cleaning them. 
It's seems to be common problem with the Mk4 platform.
I just need to fit three new 30amp fuses and get a mechanic to change one of the cables which have split, I do not have the tools for that unfortunately.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Yesterday I cleaned the car up and fitted the fuses I missed the other day.

I also fitted some new bolts which the previous owner haven't been nice to. 









Have thought about doing the pedals for some time, they are brushed alu or were brushed alu. 
But after 225000 kilometers the pedals shows some sign of being worn. 
Took them out and sanded them with 250 - 320 - 600 - 800 - 1200. 
Still haven't got all the scratches out, but denitely a lot better. 
Might take them out again.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Can I ask what coatings are on the refurbished wishbones please?

DC


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

DC240S said:


> Can I ask what coatings are on the refurbished wishbones please?
> 
> DC


Its just flat black paint, and then it got some Blithamber Dynax UC.


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

This weekend I fixed some small rust spots.
Some at the VIN number, which the MOT man said I needed to have fixed, sorry I do not have any before pics.

















Also some at the number plate lights, not so happy about my work there, will redo it some time, but the rust is gone! 
Still need to get it wetsanded and polished, but it needed to dry. 








I started by sanding everything done, then treated it with bilt hamper rust removal gel and made sure all the rust was gone. 
After that 2K primer, then base paint and 2K clear coat.

I couldn't make myself pay 200£ for a new rear shelf. 
So I make the two small plastic things myself. 
















First I drilled out the old tabs, then I found two small black plastic pieces and cut that to match. 
I actually went out pretty good, will upload a picture later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Played a bit with the some Arduino stuff again, thinking of changing it up a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Love it then new parts show up. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter139 (Jan 5, 2012)

What's your plan with the fenders and side skirts?


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

peter139 said:


> What's your plan with the fenders and side skirts?


The fenders and side skirts I have on, have have a bit of rust, so decided to change them with some new OEM ones.

Also got around to paint my new rotors. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Love a painted disc me! - good work.

Did you follow my lead and use Rust-oleum?

DC


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

I have used 600 celcius spraypaint from Biltema, not sure how it will hold up though. Time will see. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

The rear brakes have been changed and the brake fluid have been changed. 
Tomorrow Im doing the front. 

The old ones was almost none existing. 
The left ABS sensor was quite bad also so changed that while I was in there. 









The new Carbon Metallic Color from Foliatec.









The new painted disc. 









Changed and looking good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

This weekend I changed the front brakes, the disc locater bolts was broken in both sides, and I HATE broken bolts.

So I drilled carefully with a 5 mm drill og tapped the thread carefully which resulted in I found the old thread in both sides and everything is good again. 


































Done! !!And I know I put the spring on wrong, I corrected that later.!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm doing discs, pads and rear calipers on my 225 at the moment. pain on rusty old things. Did you have to put new seals in the front calipers? Mine were a right mess. Love the airride as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Takahashi said:


> I'm doing discs, pads and rear calipers on my 225 at the moment. pain on rusty old things. Did you have to put new seals in the front calipers? Mine were a right mess. Love the airride as well. Keep up the good work.


I changed the rubber seals around the caliper guide pins, guide pins and the bolts for the carrier, but everything else was pretty good. 
And the guide pins wasn't really bad at all, but changed them anyway. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

A couple of updates. 

A little while ago I put my V6 grill on, I like it. But I would really like to get an V6 bumper..



















And then I made a service with new sparkplugs, filters and Oil. It have just hit 230000 kilometers.

Then I found a good deal on a OEM roof rack with Thule bike Mount.  - Bad picture Sorry.










This weekend I changed the rear bearings, one rear caliper, both handbrake cables and dust covers. And sorry it's so dirty, needs a clean bad.




























Aaaand on the test drive my front wheel punctured.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Fitted my Cruise Controller this weekend, haven't realized how much I missed it from my Golf V. 
But I was a bit nervous to play around with the wires to the ECU. 



















Also I have fitted some new front tires and the summer wheels is on again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin05tt (Dec 7, 2018)

Doing some good work here I love the air ride look. M


----------



## nicolaitornhoj (Aug 19, 2015)

Done so much since last post including, new gearbox, new oem wings and side skirts, leon cupra lip, brakes and a lot of other normal service reps.
Also my new to me wheels! 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Love the wheels!


----------

